# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Dexamethason 1mg abends u. adrenerges Testosteron Erfahrungsbericht

## Berntt

Hallo,
das Forum lebt von Erahrungsberichten. Hier meine Erfahrung mit Dexamethason 1 mg abends:
unter Eligardspritzen sank bei mir das Testosteron nicht unterhalb des sog. Kastrationslevels. Das "Rest"Testosteron aus der Nebenniere lag immer so um 0,4 ng/ml.
1 Woche nach zusätzlicher Einnahme von Dexamethason 1mg abends gem. Empfehlung meines Urologen lag jetzt der Testosteronspiegel bei < 0,04 ng/ml.
Das Resttestosteron aus der Nebenniere lässt sich offenbar mit Dexamethason sehr gut senken. Es besteht längerfristig allerdings die Gefahr, dass die Nebennierenfunktion irreversibel geschädigt wird.

Gruss Berntt

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Berntt,

reduzieren Sie doch auf die Hälfte, wenn Sie so gut ansprechen reicht das Möglicher Weise auch schon aus.

Gruss
fs

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo Berntt,

Deine Erfahrungen mit Dexamethason kann ich für meinen speziellen Fall vollinhaltlich bestätigen. Trotz Eligard und Androcur bin ich beim Testosteron auch immer um 0,4 - 05 geschwankt. Nach Einnahme von 1 mg Dexamethason sank innerhalb von 10 Tagen das Testo auf < 0,04. DHEA-S und Androstendion verminderten sich schlagartig auf geringe Werte unter Norm. Siehe Profil.

Allerdings hat im gleichen Zeitraum mein PSA unangenehm reagiert: er stieg von 3,68 auf 4,85. Hat das Cortison ihn angeheizt wie einige hier im Forum schon gemutmaßt haben.

Wegen irreversibler Nebenwirkungen habe ich im Beipack nichts feststellen können, oder ich habe es nicht richtig verstanden.

Alles Gute

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Hans-Joachim,
Deine PSA-Erhöhung kann auch durch die zwei Tage vorher durchgeführte Kolloskopie und die damit verbundene mech. Reizung der Prostata entstanden sein.
Gruß PeterP

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo PeterP,

vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Das hatte ich auch angenommen, und deshalb sofort eine neue Blutabnahme mit PSA-Bestimmung veranlasst, mit dem Ergebnis, daß der höhere PSA-Wert bestätigt wurde.

In meinem Falle stimmt also die Annahme einer Prostatareizung und damit Verfälschung des PSA-Wertes leider nicht.

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Mitkämpfer,

warum eigentlich nach wie vor Dexamethason, Prednisolon und ähnliche Cortisonpräparate, die doch nach Aussage hier im Forum (u.a. Dr. F.E.) den mutierten Androgenrezeptor stimulieren bzw. auf eine PCa-Zellinie wachstumfördernd wirken oder doch wirken können ??

Warum nicht konsequent stattdessen Triamcinolon (z.B. Delphicort), das angeblich keinen Progress zur Folge hat ? 

Siegbert

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Mitkämpfer,
> 
> warum eigentlich nach wie vor Dexamethason, Prednisolon und ähnliche Cortisonpräparate, die doch nach Aussage hier im Forum (u.a. Dr. F.E.) den mutierten Androgenrezeptor stimulieren bzw. auf eine PCa-Zellinie wachstumfördernd wirken oder doch wirken können ??
> 
> Warum nicht konsequent stattdessen Triamcinolon (z.B. Delphicort), das angeblich keinen Progress zur Folge hat ? 
> 
> Siegbert


 
Hallo Siegbert,

Dein Einwand bezüglich der Anwendung von Dexamethason ist interessant. Denn der Einsatz von Dexamethason wird auch von Ärzten empfohlen und praktiziert, die am anderen Orte von der möglichen Stimulierung von Androgenrezeptoren sprechen.
Also meine Bitte, gib uns noch mehr Informationen, falls Du demnächst hier wieder reinklicken solltest.
Natürlich wären im Rahmen der wichtigen Informierung auch Beiträge von anderen Teilnehmern wichtig.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Werner,

in diesem Gesprächsfaden, begonnen von Elke, hat es Information zum Thema Glukokortikoide inklusive eines Berichtes aus der Praxis durch Dr. F. E. - 

Glukokortikoide in der Tumortherapie eher kontraproduktiv 
Carola-Elke 




14.05.2006 12:55





6788Diagnostik, Therapien und Co.

Aus der Universität Stanford und vom DKFZ habe ich noch ein paar weitere Informationen erhalten, die ebenfalls den Einsatz von Triamcinolon statt anderer Medikamente dieser Klasse nahe legen. Eine relativierende Auskunft von der Uni Insbruck hierzu erhielt ich jedoch auch. 

Meine Abwägung der Ergebnisse und Meinungen ist, Triamcinolon sichert lebensnotwendige Funktionen und zeigte keinen Hinweis auf PCa Progress im Vergleich zu anderen Glukokortikoiden.

Günter

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Werner,

würde dir gerne mehr Infos geben, wenn ich sie hätte. Bin durch einen Hinweis von Dr. F. Eichhorn hier im Forum auf Triamcinolon gestoßen und auch durch eine Empfehlung des Urologen fs. 
Als Vorinfusion im Rahmen meiner letzten Taxotere-Infusionen haben mir meine Ärzte weiterhin Dexamethason gegeben. Ich habe nicht allzu heftig protestiert, weil ich nur noch 2 Infusionen vor mir hatte. 
Verschrieben wurde mir auf meine Bitte hin durchaus Triamcinolon zur ergänzenden Anwendung. Die Ergebnisse aus Stanford fand man sehr interessant, handelte aber im Rahmen der Therapie noch anders.

Vielleicht hat "unser" Urologe fs weitergehende Infos. Mir erscheint das Ganze sehr inkonsequent und unsicher und ich habe mir aus dem Forum weitergehende Infos erhofft.

Grüße

Siegbert

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Zwischenzeitlich ist meine Euphorie über Dexamethason sehr stark abgekühlt. Ich habe mir das Cushing-Syndrom eingehandelt:http://www.netdoktor.de/krankheiten/...m-symptome.htm

Unbestritten ist in meinem Fall, daß das Dexa über Nacht mein Wohlbefinden um 100 % verbessert, meinen unbefriedigenden Testosteronspiegel auf 0 gesenkt und die adrenalen Androgene schlagartig unterdrückt hat - siehe Details in meinem Profil.

Allerdings ist mein PSA von 3,6 auf 5,6 gestiegen. Vielleicht hat das Dexa ihn angeheizt?

Deshalb schleiche ich mich jetzt aus Dexa wieder raus.

In seinem Thread vom 28. 1. - vorletzter Beitrag oben - weist Günter Feick auf eine Studie zum Thema Triamcinolon der Stanford University hin.

Diese Studie wurde in der Zeitschrift _Urology_ im Mai 2006 veröffentlicht. Die Kurzfassung dieses Artikels darf ich sowohl in meiner bescheidenen Übersetzung als auch im Original hier anfügen:

*Urology, Mai 2006:*
**
*Phase II Studie über die Wirkung von oralem Triamcinolon bei Patienten mit androngenunabhängigem Prostata-Carcinom*
**
· *Srinivas S*, 
· *Krishnan AV*, 
· *Colocci N*, 
· *Feldman D*. 
Division of Oncology, StanfordUniversitySchool of Medicine, Stanford, California94305, USA. sandysri@stanford.edu
**
_Ziele:_ _Nachweis der Wirkung einer Triamcinolon-Behandlung auf den Serum-PSA Verlauf und die Zeit bis zur Progression bei androngen-unabhängigen Prostatacarcinompatienten._
_Methoden:_ _Fortlaufend wurden androgenunabhängige Patienten mit 2 x täglich 4 mg Triamcinolon behandelt und ihr Serum-PSA und Kortisol-Level monatlich gemessen. Patienten, die einen mehr als 25 %igen PSA Anstieg zum Basiswert aufwiesen, wurden als progredient eingestuft und aus der Studie entlassen. Diejenigen Patienten, die einen PSA-Abfall oder einen stabilen Krankheitsverlauf verzeichneten, blieben in der Studie bis zum Eintritt der Progession. Knochenzsintigramme wurden alle 12 Monate oder bei Progression durchgeführt._
_Ergebnisse:_ _Von November 2002 bis Juni 2004 wurden 24 androgen-unabhängige Patienten behandelt. Bei 29 % wurde ein mehr als_ 
_50 %iger PSA-Rückgang festgestellt. Weitere 21% hatten einen stabilen Verlauf. Bezüglich der Zeit bis zur Progession konnte kein statisitisch signifikanter Unterschied zwischen denjenigen, die einen PSA-Rückgang und denen die einen stabilen Verlauf aufwiesen, festgestellt werden. In beiden Gruppen betrug die mediane Zeit bis zur Progression 7,5 Monate. Die Behandlung war gut verträglich ohne Nebenwirkungen der Grade 3 oder 4._
_Schlussfolgerung:__ Oral verabreichtes Triamcinolon wurde von androgen-unabhängigen Patienten gut vertragen, wobei 50 % der Patienten in Bezug auf Serum-PSA Verlauf und Zeit zur Progression eine gute Wirkung zeigten. (Übersetzung ohne Gewähr)_

__ 
__
*Phase II study evaluating oral triamcinolone in patients with androgen-independent prostate cancer.*

· *Srinivas S*, 
· *Krishnan AV*, 
· *Colocci N*, 
· *Feldman D*. 
Division of Oncology, StanfordUniversitySchool of Medicine, Stanford, California94305, USA. sandysri@stanford.edu
OBJECTIVES: To assess the effect of triamcinolone administration on the serum prostate-specific antigen (PSA) response and the time to progression in patients with androgen-independent prostate cancer (AIPC). METHODS: Patients with AIPC were prospectively treated with oral triamcinolone 4 mg twice daily, and their serum PSA and cortisol levels were measured monthly. Patients with greater than 25% increases in serum PSA from baseline were considered to have progressive disease and were removed from the study. Those patients who had a decrease in serum PSA levels or stable disease continued in the study until disease progression. Bone scans were obtained every 12 weeks and at progression. RESULTS: Twenty-four patients with AIPC were treated from November 2002 to June 2004. A partial response with a more than 50% decrease in serum PSA level was seen in 29%. Another 21% achieved stable disease. No statistically significant difference was found in the time to progression in the partial responders and patients with stable disease. The median time to progression in both groups was 7.5 months. Treatment was well tolerated without any grade 3 or 4 toxicity. CONCLUSIONS: Oral triamcinolone was well tolerated by patients with AIPC, with 50% of the patients exhibiting a good response to therapy in terms of serum PSA level and time to progression.
PMID: 16698360 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

 
Zu beachten ist sicherlich, daß es sich um eine kleine Fallzahl handelt. Ferner werden in dieser Kurzfassung des Artikels keine Angaben zum Patientenkollektiv wie PSA, Gleason, Vorbehandlungen, etc gemacht. *Keineswegs übersehen sollte man, daß auch unter Triamcinolon offensichtlich eine Progession stattgefunden hat.*

Bereits im Mai 1988 !!! wurde in einem Artikel des _Int.J.Cancer_ auf Triamcinolon hingewiesen:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum

In _Nat.Med_ Juni 2000 wurde über die Problematik der Glukokortikoide referriert:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q..._uids=10835690

Dann erscheint im Mai 2002 in _Endocrinology_ der Artikel, der Dr. Strum bewogen hat - immerhin hat auch er dazu 4 Jahre gebraucht - den Finger zu heben und vor Dexamethason zu warnen.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum
Artikel wurde von Günter Feick weiter oben im Thread übersetzt.

Kann es sein, daß man seit 1988 Dexamethason anwendet - in zahlreichen internationalen Studien oder als Standardbehandlung mit Taxotere oder Keto - ohne daß jemand bemerkt hat, daß die Verwendung von Dexa auch kontraproduktiv sein kann? Würden die Standard-Regime eine bessere Wirkung erzielen, wenn man Dexa weglassen würde?

Wir wissen, daß wir nichts wissen.

----------


## dorschowa

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> würde dir gerne mehr Infos geben, wenn ich sie hätte. Bin durch einen Hinweis von Dr. F. Eichhorn hier im Forum auf Triamcinolon gestoßen und auch durch eine Empfehlung des Urologen fs. 
> Als Vorinfusion im Rahmen meiner letzten Taxotere-Infusionen haben mir meine Ärzte weiterhin Dexamethason gegeben. Ich habe nicht allzu heftig protestiert, weil ich nur noch 2 Infusionen vor mir hatte. 
> Verschrieben wurde mir auf meine Bitte hin durchaus Triamcinolon zur ergänzenden Anwendung. Die Ergebnisse aus Stanford fand man sehr interessant, handelte aber im Rahmen der Therapie noch anders.
> 
> Vielleicht hat "unser" Urologe fs weitergehende Infos. Mir erscheint das Ganze sehr inkonsequent und unsicher und ich habe mir aus dem Forum weitergehende Infos erhofft.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


Hallo,
Ihr macht mir ja richtig Angst mit der Einnahme von Dexamethason.
In eíner Stunde fahre ich wieder zur Chemo (dies schon seit August 2005) und so muss(soll) ich wieder 20mg Dexamethason nehmen.Gestern waren es nur 8mg.
Laut Therapieplan gibt es 100% Dexamethasan oral 84mg Gesamtsolldosis pro Zyklus. Bin im 7. Zyklus. PSA liegt am 24.1.07 bei 63,65ng/ml 1 Woche zuvor bei 64,66. Hier fing der 7. Zyklus an. Offensichtlich wirkt das Taxotere noch (80mg low dose). Zoladex wirkte offensichtlich nur 8 Monate, dann war der Krebs hormonrefraktär. Zoladex bekomme ich trotzdem vierteljährlich. Monatlich gibt es noch Zometa. 
Die Chemo bekomme ich wöchentlich und wenn sie gut wirkt, gibts wieder eine Pause.
Testosteron wurde währen der gesamten Behandlungszeit noch nie gemessen; es werden aber wöchentlich bis zu 30 andere Parmeter gemessen (kostet ~50).
Auf meinen ausdrücklichen Wunsch wurde nun endlich einmal der Testosteronwert gemesse. Er liegt bei 19 ng/ml lipaemisch. Der TPA liegt bei <15 U/l
Sollte ein Arzt bei der Chemo auftauchen, dann werde ich ihm den Artikel über das Dexamethason einmal zeigen. 
Um aber bei der Chemo total auf das Dexamethason zu verzichten, muß ich mich noch ein wenig mehr schlau machen; denn so 100%tig überzeugte mich das gelesene noch nicht.
bedanke mich jedoch für den Artikel.
mfg dorschowa

----------


## HansiB

Hallo dorschowa, 

damals hatte ich nach deinem GS aus dem OP Material gefragt, weil mir das 5+3 etwas ungewöhnlich vorkam. Leider kam nicht mehr als die übliche Chemo.

Um Nebenwirkungen zu reduzieren, kann ich, als Entgiftung nur zelluläre Bierhefe und BioBran (nicht WW sagen) empfehlen. Ich nehme auch ohne Chemo diese schon seit 1.5 Jahren. Ich habe es immer vermieden lokale Therapien zu machen und bin damit nicht schlecht gefahren. Reinardo wird da anderer Meinung sein.

----------


## WinfriedW

@dorschowa

So richtig durchschaue ich deine Geschichte nicht.

Du hattest vor der OP PSA=30,8 ng/ml und Gleason 5+3=8

Du bekommst Zoladex. Dein Testosteron liegt bei *19ng/ml ?* 
*Was ist das denn für ein Wert?*

"lipaemisch" heißt verfettet. Welche Bedeutung misst du dem bei?

Ein Antiandrogen (Casodex, Flutamid ...) hast du nie bekommen?

Einen Versuch mit Ketoconazol habt ihr auch nicht unternommen?

Du bekommst seit Mitte 2005 Taxotere, offenbar mit längeren Pausen dazwischen. Unter der Taxotere-Therapie ist PSA von 20ng/ml auf zuletzt 64,66ng/ml gestiegen? Das ist ja auch nicht wirklich der Renner. Andere Ideen habt ihr nicht?

Gibt's irgendeinen plausiblen Grund für die hohen Dexamethason-Dosen?

*Ich* nehme überhaupt kein orales Dexamethason mehr. Vor Taxotere gibt's pro dreiwöchigem Zykus 8mg Dexamethason intravenös, mehr nicht.




> ..., denn in der Tagesklinik bei uns (also in der Krebsklinik) ist *kein Arzt den man fragen kann*. ...


Was ist das denn für ein Laden?

WW


_PS: Bierhefe ist prima! Vielleicht auch nur das Bier ohne die Hefe._

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Hans-Joachim,

die hier durchgeführte informative Diskussion ist sehr wichtig. Vielleicht sollten wir versuchen, einen kompetenten Urologen oder Onkologen hier einzuschalten.
Also was nun, welches Glucocorticoid? Dexamethason oder Triamcinolon oder...?
Offenbar ist die optimale Unterdrückung des Testosterons durch LHRH-Agonisten nebst Antiandrogenen nicht die einfache Regel, wie sie in der Fachliteratur regelmäßig beschrieben wird. Wie erklärt man z.B. starke Schwankungen der Testosteronwerte innerhalb von 10 Tagen im Rahmen der ADT3?
Wer kann bitte noch bezüglich der Anwendung von Glucocorticoiden (Dexamethason usw.)  mit weiteren Informationen beitragen?
Übrigens was das "Cusching -Syndrom" betrifft, die angegebene Schwellendosis (mg/Tag) beträgt beim Dexamethason 1,5 bis 2 und beim Triamcinolon 6-8. Da aber jeder von uns ein Unikat darstellt, können wir uns nicht darauf verlassen.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Berntt

meine Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Dosierungen von Cortison abends um Testosteron aus der Nebenniere zu unterdrücken.

1 mg Dexamethason abends : Testosteron > 0,04
0,5 mg Dexamethason abends: Testosteron 0,2
2 mg Triamcinolon abends : Testosteron 0,3

(Dexamethason 1 mg soll äquivalent 4 mg Triamcinolon sein. Allerdings hat Dexamethason eine wesentlich längere Halbwertzeit als Triamcinolon. Um das Testosteron aus der Nebenniere zu unterdrücken scheint Dexamethason am geeignetsten zu sein)

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Mitstreiter,
meine Onkologin hat mir bereits im November 2005 empfohlen, im Rahmen der anstehenden Chemo Dexamethason nur noch im Rahmen der Vorinfusion (8 mg, direkt vor jeder Chemoinfusion) zu nehmen und auf die Dexamethason-Tabletten am Abend vor der Infusion sowie einen Tage nach der Infusion ganz zu verzichten. Das ist mir ganz gut bekommen. 

Grund war aber allein meine Muskelschwäche, die zwar durch Glucocortioide kurzfrist gemindert wird, langfristig würden diese aber nach Angaben zur der Verstärkung der Muskelschwäche beitragen.

Eine Antwort auf die Frage, warum überhaupt noch Dexamethason und warum im Bedarfsfall nicht nur noch Triamcinolon gibt das auch nicht.

Diese Frage sollte aber bei aller Diskussion im Vordergrund stehen.
Es wäre toll, wenn die medizinischen Experten des Forums ihre Einschätzung einbringen würde.

Siegbert

----------


## dorschowa

> Hallo dorschowa, 
> 
> damals hatte ich nach deinem GS aus dem OP Material gefragt, weil mir das 5+3 etwas ungewöhnlich vorkam. Leider kam nicht mehr als die übliche Chemo.
> 
> Um Nebenwirkungen zu reduzieren, kann ich, als Entgiftung nur zelluläre Bierhefe und BioBran (nicht WW sagen) empfehlen. Ich nehme auch ohne Chemo diese schon seit 1.5 Jahren. Ich habe es immer vermieden lokale Therapien zu machen und bin damit nicht schlecht gefahren. Reinardo wird da anderer Meinung sein.


Hallo HansiB
Danke Dir für den Hinweis zu Biobran und Bierhefe.
Du fragtest nach dem GS.
Laut Pathologischem Institut vom 12.02.2004 : IIIb nach Helpap und
Differnezierungsgrad 5+3=8 nach Gleason.
PSA Gesamt 70,9 vor OP, R1
mfg dorschowa

----------


## dorschowa

> @dorschowa
> 
> So richtig durchschaue ich deine Geschichte nicht.
> 
> Du hattest vor der OP PSA=30,8 ng/ml und Gleason 5+3=8
> 
> Du bekommst Zoladex. Dein Testosteron liegt bei *19ng/ml ?* 
> *Was ist das denn für ein Wert?*
> 
> ...


Hallo WinfriedW,
danke für Deine Info.
Ich hatte 30,8 PSA nach der Total OP.
Testosteron lag bei 19ng/dl, so der Ausdruck des Inst. der klinischen Chemie der hiesigen Uniklinik.
Die Angabe /ml war mein Fehler. Bei einem Münchener Institut hatte ich einmal 0,28 ng/ml.
Bisher hatte ich 21 Chemos Taxotere.
Casodex hatte ich für kurze Zeit nach der OP bekommen. Der niedrigste PSA Wert nach der OP lag bei 0,4
Im Therapieplan ist Dexamethason als Kortikoid Schutz vor Taxotere vorgesehen.
Intravenös bekommt man Dexamethason, wenn man die Tabletten vergessen hat. 1 Tag vor der Chemo sind 8mg und am Tag der Chemo 20mg vorgesehen.
Der hiesige Arzt ist öfters in den USA und ich hoffe und vermute, daß er auf dem Laufenden ist.
Heute las ich auf der HP der Klinik, welche mich operierte, daß bei dem klinikschen Stadium T3 eine Entfernung der Prostata und der Samenblasen nur mit Einschränkung empfohlen werden kann. 2004 hatte ich bei der OP T4 und wurde total operiert. Da bei mir die Metastasen bis in den Schädel nachgewiesen sind, vermute ich mal, daß dies auch mit díeser OP was zu tun hat.
Es ist vieles schief gelaufen. 
Die heutige Chemo fiel aus, da die Blutwerte zu schlecht waren.

mfg dorschowa

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Testosteron lag bei 19ng/dl, ...


Entspricht  0,19ng/ml. Damit ist dein Testosteron auf Kastrationsniveau.




> ... Bisher hatte ich 21 Chemos Taxotere. ...


21 mal Taxotere in offenbar wechselnden Dosen.




> ... Die ersten 5 Chemos waren 154,5mg Taxotere mit schweren Nebenwirkungen (dies war 3 wöchentlich) die anderen sind 80mg und dies wöchentlich. ...


Welcher Art waren die schweren Nebenwirkungen? 




> ... Casodex hatte ich für kurze Zeit nach der OP bekommen. Der niedrigste PSA Wert nach der OP lag bei 0,4 ...


Warum hast du Casodex abgesetzt.




> ... Im Therapieplan ist Dexamethason als Kortikoid Schutz vor Taxotere vorgesehen.  ...


Da macht offenbar jeder seinen eigenen Stiefel.

In der onkologischen Ambulanz des Krhs. Frm. N/M wird routinemäßig vor Taxotore eine Vorinfusion (250ml Kochsalzlösung) gegeben. Da sind 8mg Dexamethason, 1 Ampulle Vergentan (gegen Erbrechen und Übelkeit) und 1 Ampulle Fenistil (gegen allergische Reaktionen) drin. Darüber hinaus gibt es orales Dexamethason, nur bei Bedarf. Ich habe keinen Bedarf.

Meine früheren Taxotore-Zyklen bekam ich im Martha-Maria-Krhs. Nbg. Dort verabreichte man mir am Abend vor der Infusion, am Tag der Infusion und am Tag danach morgens und abends jeweils 8mg Dexamethason, insgesamt 5 Tabletten pro Zyklus. Außerdem gab es 8mg Dexamethason intravenös direkt vor der Infusion und keine weiteren Begleitmedikamente.




> ... Der hiesige Arzt ist öfters in den USA und ich hoffe und vermute, daß er auf dem Laufenden ist. ...


Wg. dem Chemo-Protokoll braucht man nicht in die USA zu reisen. Da tut's auch ein Anruf bei Sanofi Avensis. 




> ... Heute las ich auf der HP der Klinik, welche mich operierte, daß bei dem klinikschen Stadium T3 eine Entfernung der Prostata und der Samenblasen nur mit Einschränkung empfohlen werden kann. 2004 hatte ich bei der OP T4 und wurde total operiert. Da bei mir die Metastasen bis in den Schädel nachgewiesen sind, vermute ich mal, daß dies auch mit dieser OP was zu tun hat. ...


Richtig ist, dass beim Tumorstadium T3 eine OP nur mit Einschränkung empfohlen werden kann. Hier tobt der Expertenstreit, ob es Sinn macht, die Tumorlast operativ zu senken. Dass allerdings die OP das Wachstum der Metastasen befördert, glaube ich persönlich nicht. Deine Metastasen hättest du vermutlich ohne OP in gleicher Weise.

Offenbar ist es bei dir doch so, dass unter Taxotere der PSA-Wert kontinuierlich ansteigt. Das ist nicht wirklich der Renner. Andererseits habe ich den Eindruck, dass bei dir die hormonellen Möglichkeiten nicht ausgeschöpft sind. Ist es so, dass Casodex definitiv nicht mehr wirkt? Warum versucht man es nicht mal mit einem anderen Antiandrogen? Einen Versuch mit Ketoconazol könnte man auch unternehmen. Einige Leute haben Erfolg mit Östrogenpflastern etc..  

Gruß Winfried

----------

